# Kind of disappointed in my C2 Tune..



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

So I tuned my car with the C2ner Tuesday morning when I got my files back. 91 Oct Race tune, and since then I haven't been really impressed at all.

My idle rpm is suppose to be 800 and it hovers around 725 sometimes even 700, so that bothers me there a bit. I also haven't seen any change in gas mileage at all either, same as it was before tune. Car doesn't really feel much different power wise.. But I'm just kind of disappointed I've spent $450 because all I heard was great reviews of C2 and the ease of having a handheld since no close shops to me where I live.

I don't know if this is normal for everyone when they had first gotten their C2 Tunes, and maybe it takes a few days to a week or so to fully kick in, so I'd love to hear responses back from people who got a C2 tune.

But for now I'm a bit dissappointed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Like we spoke about through PMs, we can absolutely raise your idle by 75rpm. Are you switching between the 2 tunes? Clearly the HFE tune will need to be driven a fair bit to see the benefits of this file. As far as the power tune goes, we can continue talking in PMs to keep from cluttering this thread up.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

there might be something going on... or lack there of...

when i first was unitronic tuned, my milage was almost instantly better... my 1/4 mile time was lowered by 1/2 second on the run right after i was tuned...

dont know about C2, but with both, unitronic and United Motorsports, i could feel the difference right after the flash.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

That's what I'm saying. I don't really feel any change over STOCK.. Some things do feel different but not like I was expecting. I was expecting a bit more honestly for what I paid.

I been talking back and forth to them hoping they can fix and change up the files for me and get things taken care of.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nick_V08 said:


> That's what I'm saying. I don't really feel any change over STOCK.. Some things do feel different but not like I was expecting. I was expecting a bit more honestly for what I paid.
> 
> I been talking back and forth to them hoping they can fix and change up the files for me and get things taken care of.


I felt the same way with my unitronic stage 2. Really didn't feel much power difference besides slight slight increase around the torque curve(very slight as if timing is being advanced more). Also my rev hang still sucks major balls. Some people do overhype the difference imo. There's only so much an n/a tune will do to a small non performance engine and I noticed a larger increase with performance from my cai over my tune. Im not sure how much better c2 is or um but it doubt its much better in terms of power if any.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> there might be something going on... or lack there of...
> 
> when i first was unitronic tuned, my milage was almost instantly better... my 1/4 mile time was lowered by 1/2 second on the run right after i was tuned...
> 
> dont know about C2, but with both, unitronic and United Motorsports, i could feel the difference right after the flash.


1/2 a second off your quarter mile? really? I can guarantee that drop in time was not all from the tune.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Honestly I think you are expecting to much. When I originally got flashed back in 08 I didn't notice to much hp and mpg increase but what I gained the most was drive-ability. No more rev hang, idle bumped up etc. with what you have listed in your sig plus tune wont add up to much sorry. 

Now if it was a oem turbo car you would most defiantly notice the increase over a NA motor with a tune. There is only so much you can get out of a relativity stock motor with a couple of bolt-ons. Change out a major cork like the intake mani and you will see something or throw some boost at the problem.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Honestly right now I'm pretty disappointed and feel like I wasted $450 because I switched to my HFE file and gas mileage isn't really different, rev hang is horrid still, same idle rpm problem as race file, and throttle response feels stock still on HFE. I have been inboxing Bennett back and forth so I'm hoping they can fix all my issues that are bothering me because I just feel like I wasted money at this point.

Note: my HFE file is a race HFE file so yeah.

I was just under the assumption flashes you should feel immediately not after a few days.. So another reason why I'm upset.

So I'm hoping Bennett and C2 fix all my problems do I'm happy and content and not feel like I wasted $450.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> 1/2 a second off your quarter mile? really? I can guarantee that drop in time was not all from the tune.


Lol, it was doing back ro back runs.

I did 3 euns stoc, then i got tuned (at the track) and ten i did 3 runs more

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well C2 is sending me new files today so hopefully it fixes my issues I'm having and all is well. Because I've been talking to Bennett back and forth a lot and he's been helpful and a great guy so I know I'm in good hands. I'm not knocking on C2 or anything I just want what I paid for essentially so I'm happy lol, but I know Bennett will get it taken care of and I'll be happy


----------



## pylon80 (Feb 5, 2013)

My rabbit is a 07 and the C2 flash (street file 87) has been day and night: immediately for driveability and power gain. The difference in hp has been totally noticeable although I have no evidence to prove it.

Idle is NOT at 800 RPM though and decel lag is unchanged. Some rev hang still happens but only if you are really on it.

Hope this helps somehow.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

united motorsport tune is the best way to go


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

How long did it take c2 to actually ship your tuner after you ordered it? I ordered mine Saturday and they already charged me, but it says sale pending still.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

cbs_24 said:


> How long did it take c2 to actually ship your tuner after you ordered it? I ordered mine Saturday and they already charged me, but it says sale pending still.


Since your order was placed on Saturday and we are closed on the weekends, when I got back into the office yesterday I processed your order. Anything that is ordered online will be charged at the time of purchase. 

You should be seeing it shortly :wave:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Since your order was placed on Saturday and we are closed on the weekends, when I got back into the office yesterday I processed your order. Anything that is ordered online will be charged at the time of purchase.
> 
> You should be seeing it shortly :wave:


Awesome! Thanks for the quick response. Can't wait to get it setup.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I ordered mine on a Saturday too. Got it Friday of next week.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Nice...I did 2 day shipping so hopefully it will be a little sooner than that. How do you like it after running it for longer?


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

It's pretty fantastical. Much smoother, better power delivery, easier to pass cars not having to really downshift if needed, just all around better.

Only problem I'm having right now is a P2097 code I keep getting, but I removed a 2nd 02 spacer I had on yesterday which I think was causing the code so now I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Did you have to get new files or did the original files end up working out for you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I had to go through 4 modified files till it was right where I wanted and needed to be. 4th being finals. 91 race and 91 race HFE


----------



## pylon80 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey Nick could you comment on difference in deceleration lag (deceleration fuel cut-off) before and after?


----------

